# Infertility Tattoo Design Help



## emptyarms89

Sounds silly but i really want to have this to help me with my struggles and the loss i felt from the last few years, even if it is only to show my child someday what they mean to me and how hard i had to fight to get them i hope i will have that chance. So i want to get a tattoo without it screaming I am Infertile woman! I want something classy. Please give me some nice ideas or point me somewhere to look at some designs. I have no control over anything and cant do anything to make this heartbreak go away or get better this journey has for better or worse become a part of who i am. For some reason this idea is giving me some hope.


----------



## staceyemma

I think its a fab idea, I'll have a think...

I have 3 tattoos already


----------



## emptyarms89

Thanks huni x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm considering having a small tattoo on my hip/back with the words I have loved you for a thousand years or on my side/ribs ''Untill we meet I carry my dreams of you in my heart''


----------



## staceyemma

Its funny u said that bubble because I love the song by Christina Perri 'a thousand years' its my song to my future baby xxx sad hey?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

No way thats our song too, sounds stupid but I play it most days while I try all the positive thinking Malarchy   it always makes me a bit teary but in a damned good way xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Some of the far eastern scrips/symbols can be very beautifull maybe the words mother and child ??


----------



## emptyarms89

thanks bubbles for your advice xx


----------



## Tulipwishes

I like this idea ladies, and I love those words Bubble xx


----------



## wee emma

i have one, its on my side. its a multcoloured heart with an outline of a person inside it holding a baby (also multcoloured) and two little feet at the bottom, one is pink, the other blue.

DH also has the same one, he has it on the side of his leg.

its quite girly but he's had grown men nearly in tears when he tells them why he has it.


----------



## emptyarms89

I just thought i would let everyone know i have chosen my desin and i am booked in with my tattoosist im having a cross made out of words  with the the words believe  faith and love in a black outline with pink and blue shading and flowers around the words. Going to have it on the top of my back in the middle. Cant wait to have it done now. Will change to my profile pic to what it will be like.


----------



## staceyemma

Very nice I love it


----------



## flowersinthewindow

Hi 

I think a tattoo is a lovely idea. I love the design you chose it is beautiful and full of strength. When I had a m/c I bought a dragonfly charm for my charm bracelet and it means a lot to me now. I know a lady who had 6 children and one angel baby and she had a rose vine on her lower tummy with a rose bud for the angel baby and roses for her children. I like the idea of a rosebud and I also love the name Rose.

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## emptyarms89

Getting very excited now as im having it done tomorrow at half 5 when i finish work. Getting very nervous too as i have two small tattos and they are very basic so not looking forward to the pain but it is worth it. My DH has decided he is going to get his 1st tattoo and for the same resons.


----------



## flowersinthewindow

Best of luck emptyarms89!


----------



## elli78

hi all i hope u dont mind me highjacking ur conversation i just wanted 2 say i think its a lovely idea & one ive been thinking of too. At least its something id have control of. Every time i watch LA Ink i start searching the web 4 something that feels right. Hope it looks fab.x


----------



## staceyemma

good luck empty arms I'm sure it will look ace


----------



## emptyarms89

I have had it dont hurt like hell but worth it have updated my pic if anyone wanted to see the final product. Luckly didnt take to long only hour and half.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

beautifull hun xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

fantastic! I want a new tattoo!!!! xxx


----------



## emptyarms89

Thanks Bubble85 and Staceyemma xxx


----------



## flowersinthewindow

Wow they did an amazing job


----------



## staceyemma

~It really does look fab hun xxx


----------

